# reading codes from 98 Altima ECU



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi all,

My 98 Altima just failed New Yourk State inspection due to the check engine light! inspection station came up with p0450 Evap sensor/switch. I checked the ecu codes and came up witrh 3 02-15, 07-04, and one other. I looked around the evap canaster, and found one line disconnected. Someone had to pull this line of, the clam was puched back from the correct position on the hose. Anyway, I reconnected the line, reset the ECU, and hoped for the best. Well... 2 starts later the light came back on, but now only 2 codes come up 02-15 and 07-04. A while back I found a list of these codes, but cant find it anymoe, any ideas to what these codes mean????

John

edit!!!

I might have the codes reversed 07-02, and 02-04. But either way I still can't find the list of codes.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

I believe the Haynes Manuals have the ECU codes in the back you might try searching there, or taking it to a dealer and having them hook it up to see what the info hat pops up is. You may have to pay for checkout time, but at least there will be no doubt about what it is.


----------

